# [v] 2x DELL U2312HM 23&quot; TFT IPS Panel



## Lurelein (10. September 2012)

Ich verkaufe 2x den DELL U2312HM, einer der besten TFT in seinem Preissegment.

Hier noch ein ausführlicher Test: PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2312HM

Aktueller Geizhals Preis ist 184,90 - Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der eine ist gekauft am 26.04.2012 und der andere ist vom 26.06.2012. Beide wurden bei Mindfactory gekauft mit Service Level Gold. Da ich umgezogen bin und ein neues Monitor Setup aufgebaut habe, möchte ich die beiden gerne loswerden. Beide sind neuwertig und haben weder schrammen noch Kratzer oder sonstige optische Makel.

Ich gebe beide ab für je 120€ inkl. Versand nach DE und 130€ inkl. Versand nach AT/CH.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JP-2012 (14. September 2012)

Habe den Monitor vom 26.06 geordert.


----------



## AmericanSoldier (15. September 2012)

VORSICHT!

Irgendetwas stimmt hier nicht!

Die Monitore werden auch hier angeboten:

[v] 2x DELL U2312HM 23" TFT IPS Panel

Obwohl beide weg sein müssten: Hat er mir heute einen angeboten!!!!


----------



## Lurelein (15. September 2012)

Häh? Der vom 26.06 ist verkauft und der vom 26.04 wurde im WoP Forum verkauft.

Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## AmericanSoldier (15. September 2012)

Du hast heute! 15.9 im WoP Forum geschrieben er wäre noch da.

Gestern 14.9 ist der von 26.6. verkauft worden (hier)  
Und auch gestern 14.9 wurde der vom 26.4 verkauft. (WoP)

Da ist das Problem. Da kannst du heute keinen mehr haben!


----------



## JP-2012 (24. September 2012)

Kleines Update zum Kauf eines Dell Monitors bei Lurelein: 

14.September: Bezahlt direkt per Überweisung 
18.September: Das Geld ist laut Lurelein eingegangen
19. September: Lurelein schrieb mir das Paket heute zu verschicken
24. September: Kein Paket angekommen und auch keine Antwort auf meine Mails


----------



## Rabowke (25. September 2012)

Dafür haben wir einen Bewertungsthread, der auch Sticky ist. Hier hätte man sehen können, das Lurelein, warum auch immer, nicht wirklich hinterher ist mit dem Versand der Ware bzw. Rücküberweisung von Geld.

Böse Zungen würden bzw. könnten jetzt behaupten, er erschleicht sich so einen günstigen bzw. zinslosen Kredit. 

Ich drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen, dass du entweder die Ware bzw. das Geld wiederbekommst. Ansonsten würde ich dir wirklich empfehlen das Geld auf anderen Wegen wieder reinzuholen, immerhin hast du seinen Namen und ggf. die Adresse.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (26. September 2012)

Wäre dann aber sinnvoll solche Vögel wie ihn mit einer fetten Warnung zu markieren falls der nochmal nen Handelsthread aufmachen sollte und noch nicht gesperrt ist. Sonst fallen immer wieder aufs Neue User auf den rein. Muss ja nicht sein.


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2012)

Ich glaube, das wird sich technisch nicht so einfach umsetzen lassen.

Allerdings gäbe es mMn eine andere, vllt. elegantere Lösung ... wenn ein User einen Thread im Kleinanzeigenforum erstellen möchte, kommt ein Pop Up mit einem Verweis auf den Sticky.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob sich sowas leicht(er) umsetzen lässt ... in deinem Beispiel müsste der Sticky Thread mit den Bewertungen an die interne Datenbank der Benutzer verknüpft werden & ein Script müsste den Thread 'parsen', damit die Einträge laufend aktualisiert werden.

Das wird hier kein Admin per Hand machen.


----------



## JP-2012 (26. September 2012)

Also für mich steht fest, wenn der Herr nicht innerhalb der gesetzten Frist einen Monitor sendet, werde ich Strafanzeige erstatten und über meinen Anwalt eine Zivilklage erheben (wozu hat man seine Rechtsschutz sonst).

Es wäre gut wenn sich noch weitere Nutzer (Danke bis jetzt für die schnellen Zuschriften) bei mir melden, die von ihm keine Ware erhalten haben ( auch wenn er später Geld überwiesen hat), so lässt sich die schwere der Tat(en) gegenüber der Staatsanwaltschaft argumentieren.

Wäre nicht eine einfache Option für die Zukunft, Nutzer zu sperren die sagen wir 2 negative Bewertungen haben?


----------



## HauerHa (20. Oktober 2012)

Abends!
Man wird sich hinten anstellen können,es sei denn, es wären tatsächlich mehrere Monitore im Spiel.
Ansonsten ziemlich unklug,diese Dinge über mehrfache Kanäle zu vermarkten.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...
Gruß
HH


----------



## JP-2012 (25. Oktober 2012)

Update von meinem Kauf:

Bislang keine Ware oder Geld zurück erhalten.
Strafanzeige ist gestellt.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Oktober 2012)

... danke für die Rückmeldung, auch wenn sie nicht wirklich erfreulich ist.


----------

